
Tmux has left SourceForge - anishathalye
https://github.com/tmux/tmux/commit/d2b35e19cdd61d163d26c4babccc1550e72a9623
======
ghshephard
As a daily user of Tmux, I can't tell you how happy I am that they've bailed
out of there. It was always really odd to me that they weren't either on a
self-hosted CVS server somewhere or on GitHub - how all is well in the world.

~~~
easytiger
Mailing lists on google groups, which is fine by me, but annoys a lot of
people.

~~~
lcswi
Especially because you cannot even read them without JavaScript or signing up.

~~~
rquirk
Does this work for you?
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?_escaped_fragment_=forum/tm...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?_escaped_fragment_=forum/tmux-
users)

It works here with Firefox+noscript, but in w3m it messes up when you read an
article and forces you to a "need JS" page. I might have added some other hack
somewhere in FFx ages ago to get groups working that I've forgotten about.

~~~
heavenlyhash
Oh, wow. Works for me. Confirmed that Noscript is required or any link you
click redirects you back to the "rich" site.

This is awesome. Thank you for sharing. It's ugly, but who cares? Finally I
can have more than one google groups window tab open and still have smooth
scrolling without the javascript flailing around so hard my fans kick in.

------
artursapek
I see SourceForge as being to code hosting platforms as GoDaddy is to domain
registrars. They both started in the late 90s, exploded, and suffered from
their success. They became infested with bad management, became bloated and
difficult to use, and employed skeezy money-making tactics. GoDaddy doesn't
seem to be in trouble the way SourceForge is, though.

~~~
wtbob
As a customer of both GoDaddy and Namecheap, I have to say that GoDaddy offers
a much better, more full-featured DNS control panel. Frankly, I can't see
staying with Namecheap.

I really don't get the hate for GoDaddy. SourceForge, OTOH, are reprehensible.

~~~
_JamesA_
A free CloudFlare account allows unlimited domain DNS services and their
'control panel' is clean and straight forward.

Unlike GoDaddy their only upsell is for their paid CDN services.

------
joosters
Now just wait for the 'tmux.mirror' project to appear on Sourceforge,
'maintained' by the SF admins...

------
smaili
Are there any big projects still using SourceForge? I know "big" is a little
subjective here, but it seems like most active projects have already migrated.

~~~
lloeki
ScummVM, Inkscape and wkhtmltopdf seem to be hosted there.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
Not wkhtmltopdf - It is on github and has been for some time.
[https://github.com/wkhtmltopdf/wkhtmltopdf](https://github.com/wkhtmltopdf/wkhtmltopdf)

It was never on sourceforge as far as I know. It was in Google Code and then
later github

~~~
spdionis
Except that the download links on wkhtmltopdf.org send you on Sourceforge...

~~~
ashkulz
That will be changing in the near future. Still undecided about where the
downloads will be hosted, though.

------
doiwin
SourceForge was founded 1999. Now, 16 years later they start to abuse their
power. GitHub was launched 2008. Does this mean we can expect GitHub to start
abusing our data by 2024?

~~~
josephg
Github has a stable business model which depends on their reputation as a
host. As I understand it, that isn't something that could ever be said of
SourceForge.

I'm not saying github will be around forever, but I highly doubt they'll make
the same mistake sourceforge is making now.

~~~
madaxe_again
SF was highly reputable back in the day - why else do you think so many
projects which have roots back in the 90's are hosted there?

Never say never. 15 years ago nobody would've dreamt SF would have gone this
way.

~~~
timtadh
Agreed. As a high schooler I loved sourceforge. I would talk it up to people
and I had a couple of projects that I put up there. I thought it was the best
thing since sliced bread.

Then I saw that famous talk by Linus on git in 2007
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8)).
Since I had never managed to get SVN working properly for me git was awesome.
No server software to install. By the time I wanted to put up another project
on the web Github was a thing and I used that. I never looked back, I loved
how it was about the code, not how many installer downloads you had.

That for me was the main problem with sourceforge. In the end it was a game
(for the devs) to get the most downloads because that was how your projects
were judged and ranked. The Github "game" is slightly better and there are
multiple ways to play.

------
alptony
From the "tmux-users" mailing list:

> Will pull requests on GitHub now be allowed as a means of contributing
> patches?

> No, patches still need to come by email to me [Nicholas Marriott] or the ML.

I wonder, what's the main reason behind it? What's wrong with Github PRs?

~~~
mrweasel
I believe, and I might be very wrong, that tmux is developed in the OpenBSD
CVS tree, and patches are then merged from there to Github. The patches would
need to be applied to the code in CVS, so a Github pull-request would be
useless.

~~~
justincormack
FreeBSD has worked out a combined svn and github pull request workflow,
although mayb esvn is easier to do this with than cvs.

------
caf
I notice they're using Google Groups for mailing lists - how have people found
Google Groups as a technical mailing list provider?

~~~
tenfingers
Horrid. Besides poor threading (I'm speaking about the UI itself), it's
unbelievable how HEAVY google groups feels when loading and using their web
interface. It's so sad to think that google groups was the _best_ interface
ever to nntp in the past when it took over dejanews.

But it doesn't stop there. I had endless problems with regular subscribers
ending up as junk. Likewise, as a subscriber, I had several issues in the past
with subscription, where I had to contact the owner of the list and "debug"
the issue (like there's anything to debug really: it just goes to junk and
there's nothing you can do).

It doesn't help that google groups doesn't show prominently the fact that it's
a regular list you can subscribe to without creating any account.

Fortunately, google groups generally plays well with gmane.org, so as long as
they don't screw that up, I couldn't care less.

~~~
bostonvaulter2
Do you prefer gmane's interface over google groups?

~~~
tenfingers
Yes. I just use a news reader via gmane. And via web, the "threaded view" is
blazing fast.

------
raverbashing
With so many alternatives (even besides GitHub) I wonder why some took so much
time to change.

There was Google Code, Landscape, or even self-hosted Git amongst others.

~~~
nacs
Don't think Google Code would have been much of an improvement. I'm pretty
sure Google has abandoned further development on it and have so for a while
now.

~~~
david-given
Google Code's being shut down in January 2016: [http://google-
opensource.blogspot.ch/2015/03/farewell-to-goo...](http://google-
opensource.blogspot.ch/2015/03/farewell-to-google-code.html)

There's an automated Google Code to github migration tool.

------
jedisct1
I really wish MSys2 also left SourceForge, especially since it comes with a
Windows installer.

~~~
RayDonnelly
We hear you, so long as our project isn't hijacked we'll never agree to
malware (or any other) bundling.

Hopefully SF will not deem us to have abandoned the project either!

------
jbnicolai
Glad to hear!

Small plug, but I suppose the only people reading these comments are
interested in tmux: [https://github.com/tmux-plugins](https://github.com/tmux-
plugins)

------
jhallenworld
Ugh, what a PITA this is going to be (my project JOE is on sourceforge and
people are starting to complain). All links point to sourceforge, so how long
will they take to update? When I search for "TMUX source download" I get
sourceforge. If sourceforge takes over your abandoned project, I imagine that
they will remove forwarding links to the replacement.

------
fithisux
Do you know why souceforge.jp has become osdn.jp?

I usually download new tera term releases from there. (and of course ffftp)

------
brg
For some background on why a team may wish to leave SourceForge, I found this
earlier hn article to be enlightening:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2739995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2739995)

------
notfoss
For the last few days, I was getting 404s on a lot of tmux links on
sourceforge. Guess this explains that ;)

------
seba_dos1
Everybody should, and that shouldn't be newsworthy.

------
codychan
Finally.

I remember that the fist problem occurred to me that wasn't not solved by
Google was solved by asking in the mailing list of tmux, and now it it moved
to Github, I can finally ask question at the issue page.

~~~
jnbiche
Please don't do that. The issues page is for issues, not support. Even if TMUX
is one of the few projects where the maintainers don't mind answering support
questions on the issues page (not likely), it's a bad habit to get into.

Please ask support questions on StackOverflow, or the mailing list, or IRC.
Not the issues page. It makes life much harder for the maintainer.

(God, I'm such a greybeard now)

------
GutenYe
Great news :)

------
mataug
Finally !

------
kolev
Finally!

------
reustle
This is probably the commit you're looking for

[https://github.com/tmux/tmux/commit/d2b35e19cdd61d163d26c4ba...](https://github.com/tmux/tmux/commit/d2b35e19cdd61d163d26c4babccc1550e72a9623)

~~~
dang
Thanks, we changed to that from
[https://github.com/tmux/tmux](https://github.com/tmux/tmux).

------
MichaelCrawford
[http://www.slashdotmedia.com/](http://www.slashdotmedia.com/)

We are not the customers, we are the product.

